# puente H



## itlomera (Oct 21, 2006)

Estoy realizando un robot, el cual va a utilizar dos motores de cd a 12V, primero utilice el L293B pero éste  se calentaba por la corriente consumida por los motores, entonces me recomendaron utilizar el BA6219B pero mis motores no funcionan y no se por qué. Si alguien pudiera decirme como utilizarlo se los agradecería mucho.


----------



## eljoseeee (Oct 23, 2006)

No conozco el integrado que pretendes utilizar pero si el problema con el L293 era el sobre calentamiento por consumo puedes utilizar el LM298 que permite controlar dos motores con un consumo de 4A que es mas que el 293..... el funcionamiento es igual.
Personalmente no me gustan estos integrados xq usan transistores bipolares para realizar el puente lo cual no es muy util pudiendo hacerlo con mosfet.
Si encuentras un puente con MosFet mejor tendras menor caida en el driver y podras aprovechar mejor el consumo. El TLE 4208 creo recordar que era asi....

Un saludo.


----------



## sromeros (Oct 23, 2006)

algo muy importante que no mencionas, solo pretendes cambiar el giro de los motores , o tambien deseas controlar velocidad??

para el primer caso puedes hacer un buen arreglo de transistores, sin preocuparte del amperaje, esa es una manera y asi podras tener las mismas combinaciones que para el L293 en si se activarian con 5v (combinaciones logicas)


----------



## ALFREDOrcc (Oct 25, 2006)

hola
tambien si utilizas un puente H con IFR´s te ayudará con la corriente, solo es cuestion de que los elijas bien y que realices un adecuado cálculo en la disipacion de calor, esto en base a la corriente que requieren tus motores.


----------



## pieromichelle (Dic 6, 2006)

Chicos tengo unas cuantas dudas. Para empezar aca tengo un circuito en el que se usan optoacopladores entre el pic y las señales de control  que entran al L298N; pero las tierras en ambos extremos son las mismas. entonces, vale la pena utilizar optoacopladores?
Quiero hacer un vehiculo alimentado por una bateria de 12v y de esta bateria alimentar mis tarjetas y los motores, como puedo hacer para separar la tierra de los motores y la tierra de las tarjetas digitales?
Por ultimo, el L298N tiene en el pin 15 para colocar una resistencia de sensado, que valor debo poner? como debo usar este pin? por aca pasa toda la corriente que consume el motor? es acaso esta salida para poder sensar con un microcontrolador si se excedio el consumo de la corriente,para ejecutar alguna rutina de emergencia por sobrecarga? 
espero sus respuestas con prontitud.
gracias
piero michelle


----------



## rafael hernandez (Jul 3, 2007)

Hola los optoacopladores son buenos pero yo la verdad prefiero no usarlos en estos casos no los veo muy necesarios.
En cuanto a las tierras porque no la dejas común y lo que separas son las B, lo puedes hacer con reguladores de voltage por ejemplo el LM78XX y asi sera como si tuvieras distintas fuentes.
En cuanto a los puente H yo te recomiendo el TA7291P con el que me a ido muy bien maneja suficiente corriente como para lo que tu necesitas.

Saludos


----------



## rodriguis (Abr 7, 2008)

hola a todos. estoy armando una silla de ruedas electrica para la escuela, pero no busco la manera de invertir el giro de  los motores. estamos utilizando motores de limpiaparabrisas de carros. armamos un puente h con con 4 tip 110 y 4 diodos y un circuito interlock pero ni asi funciona. ojala alguien me pueda ayudar. de antemano gracias


----------



## GESEMA (May 30, 2008)

hola 
  he leido sbre tu duda respecto, solo te pregunto cual es la coorriente que deandan los motores que estas tilizando?, yo tambien estoy desarrollando un proyecto el cual deve controlar el sentido d giro de un motor pero el motor me demanda 4A  pero no encuentro algo que me sirva, ademas tube la oportunidad de participar en el concurso de minirrobotica con un robot de carreras, e el cual ocupamos el puente h l293d el que nos dio resultado, la corriente que demandava los motores era d 800 mA, alomejor te sirba te lo recomiendo


----------



## onsokumaru (Oct 21, 2008)

Hola, yo estoy realizando un carrito con dos motores de parabrisas, estos utilizan 12V y corriente cerca de 2.6A. El caso es que ya conseguí un puente H basado en TIP120 y TIP125. Sin embargo, al momento de encenderlo el motor siempre avanza en una sola dirección, sin importar cual sean las entradas de control. Es más hasta lo llegamos a probar sin la fuente de 5V (unicamente la bateria de 12V conectada) y aún así giraba. ¿Cuál podría ser el problema?

Aquí les agrego la imagen del esquemático y pcb.

Gracias de antemano por la ayuda


----------



## BORISMORPHEUS (May 10, 2009)

Hola gente del foro.. como andan... tengo unas dudas sobre el circuito q puso onsokumaru.. fabrique el mismo para manejo de motores de 24V 1.3A en proteus el circuito me anda perfecto pero en la realidad no me anda... los motores me andan continuamente o no anda... 

desde ya muchas gracias
Saludos

p.d.:adjunto el archivo del proteu para que lo miren


----------



## Yukito Hurano (Abr 13, 2011)

Te dire algo simple, mira lo que tienes que hace es manejar el L293B con los siguientes pines a tierra, 4 y 5 a tierra, estos es para disipar el calor que manda el motor, asi ya no se te calentara, espero que te sirva de ayuda y como dato muy importante, estos pines son a tierra, porque unos es para la tierra de los diodos y el otro es para la tierra del motor.


----------



## Ocamva (May 2, 2011)

Hola a Todos,


Es la primera vez que escribo ya que por lo regular encuentro la respuesta mi pregunta pero ahora por falta de tiempo decidí preguntar directamente, estoy haciendo un inversor de 24 v en directa, 6 A y 10 KHz, la fuente y el puente H se supone que ya estan listos para la potencia pero ahora sigue el control que lo estoy haciendo con un microcontrolador freescale para generar la onda senoidal lo mejor posible, no lo he intentado pero he escucho a algunos amigos que ya quemaron varios puentes y no quiero que me pase lo mismo por lo que mi duda es basicamente cuanto se recomienda de tiempo muerto o que precauciones debo de tomar al momento de pasar del lado positivo de la onda al negativo ya que es un Full bridge, no media onda!!!!!


Muchas gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## mauryras (Jul 12, 2011)

Hola chicos, un gusto publicar en este foro.
Paso a comentarles mi duda, estoy haciendo un proyecto de investigacion con unos actuadores vibrotactiles, los cuales tienen un consumo de 0.5A con una tension maxima de entrada de 3V, la duda es sobre el driver que tengo que utilizar, este tiene que estar manejado por un pic o dspic (todavia no lo defino) a travez de una señal PWM. Tambien necesito sensar la corriente que entrega el driver por lo tanto estuve pensando en utilizar el LMD 18200 pero segun lo que lei es medio complicado de encontrarlo. Alguien sabe de algun otro tipo de intedrado que cuampla con las especificaciones planteadas? y si es asi algun circuito para utilizarlo yo todavia no dispongo de los actuadores, ya que vales 200 dolares C/U y se compran en canada pero debo ir haciendo lo demas para ganar tiempo.
Muchas gracias de antemano.. Saludos

Si alguien puede proponerme un circuito estaria agradecido, y recordar que a la salida del puente debo tener una variacion de 0 a 3V


----------

